# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Some shots of my Discusfishes

## AQUASAUR

Some of my young White Diamonds:

----------


## Blue Whale

I'd like the 2nd shot better, the details in the picture is much better. Particular like the eyes with that blur blur look. Still enjoying your shots.

----------


## tetrakid

Great shots with good use of DOF. 

Very skilful focussing too, considering the exteremely flat body of a Discus. Hats off to that.  :Smile:

----------


## AQUASAUR

One of my beautiful Discus blue turquoise:

----------


## AQUASAUR

Sorry, after I had correct the name of the Discus at my upper last post - the image disappear..
So, here is once again with the proper name: *Checkerboard blood Discus*

----------


## Kenng

What a beauty, turquoise are still my favourite among all.

----------


## AQUASAUR

Hello, Folks!
Here are a couple of my favorites Discus shots which become covers for some aqua-magazines lately:

----------


## BFG

Congratz Aquasaur on your picture making it on the front cover of the magazine! How does the process goes on from picture to print?

----------


## David

WOW ....nice!!!!

For the White Diamond, I like the first shot better because of the background.

----------

